
Half a Person - well_i_never
https://thepointmag.com/2019/examined-life/half-a-person
======
GlenTheMachine
In the interest of full disclosure, I am a middle-aged male. Although I have
children, I have never borne one.

It seems to me that our discourse around abortion is _woefully_ inadequate.
Tribal politics and social media are, as in many other areas, doing us no
favors here. My wife and I have discussed what we would do if one of our
daughters became pregnant as a teenager. Those discussions were difficult - AS
THEY SHOULD BE.

There are no simple answers here. And yet society is built to only want simple
answers.

------
DoreenMichele
It isn't at all what I was expecting and it's quite the good read. An excerpt:

 _I suspect that few humans have had the experience I had that day: communing
with an artistic visionary while miscarrying a baby you would never know
whether you wanted. Let me try to communicate to you what that is like._

